# Chevre crafting Fancy Rose Wreath! [CLOSED]



## Mikaiah (Apr 29, 2020)

hey all, repurposing this thread atm. Chevre is crafting the fancy rose wreath.

no price for entry, but pls water my flowers, I'll provide cans <3 (hop on the small islands to reach my garden plots, there's 4 watering cans, lmk when they run out, you can keep the can when you're done!). When the watering cans are gone, feel free to leave a tip instead of watering more flowers haha 

flowers are now sufficiently watered, thanks everyone! feel free to tip for the visit but it's not required!

to get to her house: run north & pass the bridge, she's the first house you'll see right away, with the tulip wreath. <3

make sure you leave through the airport!!


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 29, 2020)

bumping because I originally posted this thread for something else instead!


----------



## worfmaster (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes, please.


----------



## daisyy (Apr 29, 2020)

I’d love to come over! Ty!


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams (Apr 29, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 29, 2020)

gonna limit my visitors to 3 at once, please be patient >_<


----------



## Sara? (Apr 29, 2020)

can i come over ?


----------



## Khris (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## GingerLemon (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I come over please


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 29, 2020)

next round of invites have been sent out!


----------



## Fye (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd love to come over if you're still accepting visitors! Doe from Nara


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 29, 2020)

more invites have been sent ~ no more need to water flowers ~


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi can I come by for the diy?


----------



## Dreamest (Apr 29, 2020)

May I visit to learn the DIY? I can tip with some bells.


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 29, 2020)

I’d like to visit when you have time!


----------



## Chenny (Apr 29, 2020)

Heya, id love to stop by with a star bit tip if you’re still taking visitors!


----------



## Quack (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd love to pick this one up!


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 29, 2020)

She's no longer crafting, so this thread is closed for now. (still can't lock threads in this board >_<)


----------

